# Can you get Sky TV in Dubai



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi there

is there anyway to get UK Sky tv in Dubai. We are moving over soon adn i don't think i can live without my TV channels and I doubr my daughter will cope without Cbeebies! 
Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## IvorTheEngine (Mar 14, 2009)

Dear Milkshake,

I too am new here, so i cant say yes or no to whether you can get sky directly here.

But, if you are keeping a place back home in the UK, or if a member of your family already has sky and a high speed upload internet connection, then......

what I have done is to go to PC World and buy a Slingbox. It is a box that you can connect to your Sky box, and then to the internet, and for free (except Sky and internet charges) you can stream your sky anywhere in the world to your pc/laptop. And if you buy a new tv out here, then make sure you get one that you can connect a pc to, as then you will have sky on your tv.

It has worked a dream so for me, and I have used it for the last 2 years while in the US and now here. The only thing I would do, if you want to do this of course, is to make sure your internet provider in the UK has fast upload speed. I changed from Virgin to O2 as my new upload speed is 1.5mps which is more than fast enough to see Cbeebies in its full effect!!

I would suggest, if interested, to check out the Slingmedia website where you will get the information you need.

I know the ideal situation is to get sky directly here, but this could also be a solution if you really need Sky.

I hope this is of some help, but i am sure you will get many replies in due course as they seem a really helpful bunch here.

Good Luck!
Ivor


----------



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks Ivor 

i guess i could use my parents Sky subscription while we out in Dubai as we will be renting our place out in the UK. do you think this would work?

will look at the website

thanks again!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The simple answer is no, sky is not available as a normal tv option here.

You can get some of the sky/bbc channels here via Showtime/Orbit.

Haven't tried slingbox myself, but have heard good reports


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

You can sybscribe to Sky tv now over Skyplayer which gives you a lot of sky channels including all skysports and skymovies. You will need to sort out a vpn or proxy connection to get them.


----------

